# U.S. Financial Advisor



## Ktryber6 (Nov 30, 2010)

Hello everyone, 

My name is Kris and I am new to the forum and was looking to get some insight on living in UAE. I have read the sticky about living/working there. Also Elphaba seems to be the best one to talk to but since I cannot send private messages yet I thought I would make a new post and get everyones insight. 

I am a high school graduate with some college but for the last year and a half i have been working as a financial advisor here in the states and I currently hold a series 7, 65, and 63 licenses allowing me to be a broker as well as a financial advisor anywhere in the U.S. I have multiple friends here from UAE and due to those relationships I am interested in living/working in the middle east and was wondering with my experience and education what my chances would be? Basically I am looking for a starting point to see if this would be feasible for me. Any information would be great and thank you in advance.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Suggest you contact me via the link below. 

Thanks


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Lucky you on getting to live in Portland! It is so pretty there but expensive... the live music scene there rocks!  

Good luck on your move.


----------



## Ktryber6 (Nov 30, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Lucky you on getting to live in Portland! It is so pretty there but expensive... the live music scene there rocks!
> 
> Good luck on your move.


Yes, Portland is a fun city lots of beer and music! and if you can handle the rain its a great place.


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> Yes, Portland is a fun city lots of beer and music! and if you can handle the rain its a great place.


love Portland, the grass is pretty green over there too.


----------



## Ktryber6 (Nov 30, 2010)

but, it does get cold and i would much rather be in a t-shirt and shorts!!


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Ktryber6 said:


> but, it does get cold and i would much rather be in a t-shirt and shorts!!


You body will adjust to the weather. I remember very well my first Canadian Winter Geeee.. long johns and all sorts of cover up you can imagine...one year gone and just jeans...

After spending sometime here your body will get used to this weather and you might actually Will happen....feel cold on the lows 20


----------



## BostonKong (Dec 3, 2010)

very happy to have found your blog. definitely need some help / insight on this stuff.


----------

